# Eastern Bluebird winter plumage



## benlonghair (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone. The camera's kinda been put away since it got cold, but I saw this bluebird out back the other day and, since it's unusual in the first place to see bluebirds, I figured I'd pull out the camera and take some shots before she froze to death. 




bluebird winter colorDSC_0051 by ben_long_hair, on Flickr
300mm | f/6.3 | 1/80 | ISO 200




bluebird winter colorDSC_0080 by ben_long_hair, on Flickr
300mm | f/8 | 1/50 | ISO 200


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2011)

Nicely captured!


----------



## arcooke (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm seeing LOTS of noise in these.  EXIF data was stripped from them so I can't look at your settings.

They're nice shots though.


----------



## benlonghair (Jan 5, 2011)

arcooke said:


> I'm seeing LOTS of noise in these.  EXIF data was stripped from them so I can't look at your settings.
> 
> They're nice shots though.



EXIF was definitely not stripped. Click on them and look at it through flickr. 

As for noise, I prefer noise over softness. In the full size, it's really not bad at all. 

Want to see noise? Click here.  Huge amounts of noise yet prints beautifully.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 5, 2011)

#1 is a really sweet capture.


----------



## rateeg (Jan 5, 2011)

awesome.


----------



## benlonghair (Jan 6, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> #1 is a really sweet capture.





rateeg said:


> awesome.



Thanks, guys.


----------

